# storage of creamed honey



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

It doesn't need to be kept cold. In fact it spreads much better if it's room temperature. The only issue with it is that if it gets too hot (90+), the crystals will "melt" and you'll end up with liquid honey. There's nothing wrong with it. It's just no longer creamed honey.

For the festivals, you'll have to keep the containers out of the hot sun (especially glass). If it's really hot out, you can keep a few out for display and the rest in a cooler and rotate them every so often -- if they last that long.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Thank you Steve !


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

In fact if you freeze it once it is in the jars it will gain airspace between the honey and the jar and loose some degree of visual appeal.


----------

